# المواد الحديثة والمتقدمة



## محمد حمزه (6 يونيو 2006)

*المواد الحديثة والمتقدمة "shape memory alloys"*

هذا بحث عملته أثناء دراستي في الكلية عن the advanced materials :


----------



## mhhalim_eng (9 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً
و برجاء التواصل 
أخوك
محمود


----------



## نواف القانص (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخي الكريم


----------

